# Slots on TV



## red73mustang (Aug 20, 2001)

Was watching Speed Channel and it was one of those "While you were out / Home makeover contests" sponsered by "Dietect" Anyway, Lucky couple gets wisked away to Lowews Moter Speedway + Hendrick's motorsports for VIP treatment while their house gets Race car inspired treatment. New Dinning room table featured a recessed H.O. layout on it (Basic Life Like oval 2 lane) and I had to sit through the entire show because they knew they had me and they barely even showed the track for under a minute at the very end and I did not see one car turn any laps ! Ahhhh Foooooey !!!!

Chet


----------



## doctorslotcar (Jul 25, 2004)

*What Was That Anyway ??*

Youd figure they would have built an extra room and set the folks up with a landscaped , routed, 6 lane with all the bells and whistles, eh.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*What a Jip (From a Slotcar Standpoint)...*



> Youd figure they would have built an extra room and set the folks up with a landscaped , routed, 6 lane with all the bells and whistles, eh.Today 01:52 AM


If not that, then at least a 4-lane set. Talk about topping a cake with a rotten cherry  .


----------



## Iphitsgotwheels (Feb 25, 2004)

Now that the subject of slots on TV has come up, how about compiling a list of all the appearances of slot cars on TV shows & movies.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Already been done by Weird Jack: http://www.geocities.com/[email protected]/slots.htm

Check out his tires while you're on his site... good stuff.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I remember arnold "the terminator" fighting with some guy over the last slot car track in the store. it was a Tomy track. ?holiday movie? can't remember the name.
and about a year ago there was a commercial that showed cars wiping around a turn.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

arnold was fighting over a super hero doll. hero had a sidekick dog named turbo....
my kids love the movie. sinbad plays the bad guy & much of it was filmed here in the twincities MN.


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Its called "Jingle All the Way" It was one of those movies I thought would be really stupid (Arnold making fun of himself....again) 

But by the end I was laughing my head off.


----------



## Iphitsgotwheels (Feb 25, 2004)

*Pepsi*

There's a Pepsi commercial with Michael Jordan, Jeff Gordon & others that starts with Gordon racing on a slot car track in someone's bedroom.


----------



## Andrij (Jan 30, 2004)

sethndaddy said:


> I remember arnold "the terminator" fighting with some guy over the last slot car track in the store. it was a Tomy track. ?holiday movie? can't remember the name.
> and about a year ago there was a commercial that showed cars wiping around a turn.


That was Kindergarden Cop.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Right. Its NOT a tumor...it's not. 
lol. another very fun movie.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

There was a recent Buick LaCrosse commercial...

There are a bunch of Buick commercials now that feature Aerosmith's "Dream On" in the background. This one had two black La Crosses racing each other and cutting each other off... then it cut to a father and son racing 1/32 slot cars, as if the dad was dreaming that he was driving a La Crosse...

--rick


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Seen 2 slot type commercials in the Daytona 500 telecast today. 

One was a Mobil 1 commercial, where they show as if all the highways were landscaped slot tracks. The other showed a computer generated race car racing around a living room getting chased by a cat. He got sideways, stalled, looked to the sky and said "Can I get a little help here?" Pan back to a kid putting his car back into the slot. (I forget now what the 2nd commercial was for)


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

There was a commercial for FedEx using 1/32 Scaley cars also


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Lype Motorsport said:


> There was a commercial for FedEx using 1/32 Scaley cars also


That's the one!


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Weird Jack has a nice list, but he missed a few. The Tonight Show with Johnny Carson, The Mike Douglas Show, Steve Allen ( I've got a Secret interlude.) , and The Ed Sullivan Show which had the highest grand prize ever offered. $35,000.00 won by Jackie Stewart racing The Tuff Ones against Dan Gurney, Graham Hill, and Stirling Moss. Last year for an April Fools joke some guy on the SCCBB posted that someone was making a movie about slot car racing, Johnny Depp was starring and that they needed a bunch of extras to fill in some of the sences with slot car racers. A bunch of guys were fooled.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Does anyone have pics or video of those earlier slot events? It seems like slots are popping up in advertising all over the place these days.

Here's some interesting trivia if you haven't seen it yet: http://www.henryharnish.com/high/index.htm


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I saw the 3 laner mobile 1 advert on the TV this eve! It was really cool! Long live the slots!


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

AFX TOO, Thanks for the link. I really liked it. I was born in June of 1965. I like the history of this hobby. Mr.Harnish said he became upset with Aurora. I hope he tells that story soon. Randy.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Weird Jack's web page is cool! :thumbsup: 

The Mobil1 and FedEx commercials with slot cars were cool. Mobil1 has a slot car track on their website as part of their new ad campain:

http://www.mobiloil.com/USA-English/MotorOil/Oils/Oils.aspx

You can see the FedEx commercial from the Daytona 500 here:

http://msn.foxsports.com/nascar/story/3408646


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Anyone from the Chicagoland area and in their 50's? There was a kids show that ended with a kid racing on a monster 1/32 track for prizes. Track was over 100 feet. Not sure of the guys name. Jim Steward maybe. He also had another show with a puppet giraffe named Geraldine. This was back in the 60's.


----------

